# Cool Down Exercises



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Wondering if anyone has any ideas for some interesting cool-down exercises for kids.
We have rally days for pony club and we are looking for some interesting cool down exercises for kids aged 4-12 years of age.
I know its weird to be asking for _Cool Down Exercises _but we want the lesson to stay interesting the whole time ; not at the end the kids walk around, with a bored expression on their face.


Thankss!

 Eliiizabethh.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

When I cool down Chinga I try riding with no stirrups and riding with one hand/no hands. Its fun for me but then I think any part of riding is fun.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Red Light Green Light or Simon Says can both be done at a walk.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I work on bending and leg yields at the walk. For beginners, this could be following a pattern of cones, poles, and "obstacles. Like the kids have to weave between these cones, make a circle w/o touching the poles in a three sided box, grab a flag from this cone and bring it back, etc. Al at the walk


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats a good idea 1dog3cats17rodents I might try it with Chinga one day.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry for the double post but my old instructor used to explain how we went in the lesson while we cooled down our horses?


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

we used to play walking tag, just like tiggy on the ground pretty much but on horse back, and you have to tag the rider not the horse and if you go any faster than a walk your in and have to be the one tagging it was quite fun i still play it now on my horses its alot harder on a 16.2hh horse than a 13.2hh pony! (esp when the other person is on a 10hh pony!!)=P


----------

